# Big 10 looking pretty good so far



## LanierSpots (Dec 29, 2010)

Have to say, both Iowa and Illinois both showed up in their bowl games..  Iowa beat a pretty good Mizz team and Illinois just destroyed Baylor..  I got the Iowa game but missed on the Illinois game..

Nice start


----------



## Blue Iron (Dec 29, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> Have to say, both Iowa and Illinois both showed up in their bowl games.. Iowa beat a pretty good Mizz team and Illinois just destroyed Baylor.. I got the Iowa game but missed on the Illinois game..
> 
> Nice start


 
I both


----------



## Resica (Dec 30, 2010)

The Iowa game was a pretty good one.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 30, 2010)

I can see a decent bowl season for the Big 10.  I believe Whisky will kill TCU, Ohio State has a good chance at Arkansas as well.  I really cant pick Penn State and Florida.  Florida has not looked good in a while but the homer in me wont let me pick Penn State against the Gators in Tampa.  Go figure

I believe Miss St will beat Michigan and Northwestern may have a tough time against Texas Tech even though I picked them.  With the starting QB, they would win.

I believe the tide will beat Michigan State.  I cant see them losing this one.


On the other hand, I believe the Pac10 will be 0-4 in bowls this year.  Arizona lost last night, no way Washington beats Nebraska, I think Virginia Tech will be too much for Stanford though I believe it will be the Pac-10's best chance at a bowl win.  

And of course I pick the Tigers over the Ducks.  Its just natures way.   

Sorry Jockey.  A tough bowl season for the Pac.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 30, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I can see a decent bowl season for the Big 10.  I believe Whisky will kill TCU, Ohio State has a good chance at Arkansas as well.  I really cant pick Penn State and Florida.  Florida has not looked good in a while but the homer in me wont let me pick Penn State against the Gators in Tampa.  Go figure
> 
> I believe Miss St will beat Michigan and Northwestern may have a tough time against Texas Tech even though I picked them.  With the starting QB, they would win.
> 
> ...



WOW, a fair and balanced observation by spots.
Just messin with ya. That's about the same way I see it but starting to get really nervous about OSU. Hearing alot of rumblings that Tressel might very well sit the 5 starters at game time. Just not wanting to give Arky the upper hand yet in preperation. Have no idea if it's true or not but all this garbage lately can't help OSU whether they play or not. It's an awefull lot of distractions for the team I believe.

Not trying to make any excuses as I think OSU is better overall than Arky with a much better defense. Just being realistic about whats happened. Looking back at many other bowl games with top teams over the years, and it seems everytime a team has had distractions like this, it usually resulted in a bowl loss.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 30, 2010)

If a two year coach like Chizik can keep his team focused after the onslaught that Auburn went through this year, it should be no task for a great coach like the sweater vest.. 

I think when people go back and see what Chizik did this year objectively, they are going to realize how good of a job he did.  


If Tressell decides not to play them on his own, he will be fired immediately.   LOL


----------



## MCBUCK (Dec 30, 2010)

Got to admit though;  if the Vest decides to sit those boys, it will show true character and commitment to overall higher standards on his part.  But on the other hand, it could show some stupidity too.


----------



## Jetjockey (Dec 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> On the other hand, I believe the Pac10 will be 0-4 in bowls this year.  Arizona lost last night, no way Washington beats Nebraska, I think Virginia Tech will be too much for Stanford though I believe it will be the Pac-10's best chance at a bowl win.
> Sorry Jockey.  A tough bowl season for the Pac.



Ye have no faith my friend.


----------



## LanierSpots (Dec 31, 2010)

Jetjockey said:


> Ye have no faith my friend.



You are correct. I was wrong too.  Nice win.


----------



## Resica (Dec 31, 2010)

LanierSpots said:


> I can see a decent bowl season for the Big 10.  I believe Whisky will kill TCU, Ohio State has a good chance at Arkansas as well.  I really cant pick Penn State and Florida.  Florida has not looked good in a while but the homer in me wont let me pick Penn State against the Gators in Tampa.  Go figure
> 
> I believe Miss St will beat Michigan and Northwestern may have a tough time against Texas Tech even though I picked them.  With the starting QB, they would win.
> 
> ...



The SEC is doing good so far, 0-3.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> The SEC is doing good so far, 0-3.



About as expected. I said in another post that we would not do any better than .500 this year.   I still say we go .500 but not much better.   

Fortunately, we get to play against 4 big 10 teams today so we can catch up...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> The SEC is doing good so far, 0-3.



Big boys start playing today though.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Big boys start playing today though.



Yep.  The west side taking care of business.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> The SEC is doing good so far, 0-3.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like things are turning for the worst for the Big Ten now that the SEC west has got a hold of them. Now if Florida would get its act together.......


----------



## cafish (Jan 1, 2011)

where they at????? 0-3 on Saturday     roolll TIDE   bIG tEN


----------



## ACguy (Jan 1, 2011)

Now the Big 10 is 0-4 today and they really need Wisconsin to get the win now.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

I picked Wisky, but TCU may just have too much speed for em.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2011)

half the teams in the SEC could re-write the college football record books if they played in the big 10..


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like I jinxed the big 10. They are headed for 0-5 is Whisky doesn't get it going.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

Hey LS.....looks like you did jinx em....0-5


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 1, 2011)

TCU  belongs.   


LOL at the head coach telling them "no" for the gatorade bath and the players saying "yes sir" 


Then getting him anyways 


That's awesome, I'm proud of TCU.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


>


So far I said. Congrats since you love your conference!!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

Is it the inferiority complex you SEC fans get from  losing your Civil War that makes you so high -headed. Normally if someone knows they are better they don't feel the need to boast. If the SEC loses a game out of conference in season, it's normally the refs fault. Since your "the best" why does it bother you that an announcer" doesn't give your team the credit it deserves" . I've never heard so much holier than thou from  "the best". Must be  an SEC thing!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

You turned it into a conference thing. Not me.  I was being nice and congratulating the big 10.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

I didn't say you did I?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> Is it the inferiority complex you SEC fans get from  losing your Civil War that makes you so high -headed. Normally if someone knows they are better they don't feel the need to boast. If the SEC loses a game out of conference in season, it's normally the refs fault. Since your "the best" why does it bother you that an announcer" doesn't give your team the credit it deserves" . I've never heard so much holier than thou from  "the best". Must be  an SEC thing!



Being from PA.  you will never understand.. Down here, we dont just play football,  we live it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

Why is it that when a Big 10-11-12 loses to an SEC team they always want to bring up the Civil War?
The Big 10 took a beating today from the SEC....get over it....or get used to it.
  My team was whipped by an inferior team, from an inferior conference.  I am taking my lumps....take yours.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I didn't say you did I?





Resica said:


> So far I said. Congrats since you love your conference!!!




It appeared you were.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Being from PA.  you will never understand.. Down here, we dont just play football,  we live it.


I understand you live football, what I don't understand is the lack of tact. I understand being happy for your team , I just don't understand when you know your conference is the best and has been why the need to keep repeating it. I guess the repeated put downs feel good, I don't know. This is not directed at any individual.  And I do know southern football. I've had family play at Tech and Georgia.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> It appeared you were.



Where did you get that from. I never once mentioned you .


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Why is it that when a Big 10-11-12 loses to an SEC team they always want to bring up the Civil War?
> The Big 10 took a beating today from the SEC....get over it....or get used to it.
> My team was whipped by an inferior team, from an inferior conference.  I am taking my lumps....take yours.



I'm over the Civil War, you got your tail kicked.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I'm over the Civil War, you got your tail kicked.


Oops, was I gloating?


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

By the way, congratulations on your wins!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I understand you live football, what I don't understand is the lack of tact. I understand being happy for your team , I just don't understand when you know your conference is the best and has been why the need to keep repeating it. I guess the repeated put downs feel good, I don't know. This is not directed at any individual.  And I do know southern football. I've had family play at Tech and Georgia.



Tech don't count..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> Is it the inferiority complex you SEC fans get from  losing your Civil War that makes you so high -headed. Normally if someone knows they are better they don't feel the need to boast. If the SEC loses a game out of conference in season, it's normally the refs fault. Since your "the best" why does it bother you that an announcer" doesn't give your team the credit it deserves" . I've never heard so much holier than thou from  "the best". Must be  an SEC thing!



Is that all you got ??? What a whiner


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

Probably! With a little work.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> Is that all you got ??? What a whiner



What's the answer?


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Tech don't count..


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> The SEC is doing good so far, 0-3.



What about the Big Ten 0-4 in one day with 3 losses to the SEC


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What about the Big Ten 0-4 in one day with 3 losses to the SEC



What about it? That is my point exactly. The SEC is better from top to bottom than the Big Ten, why the continuous "we're the best" when you know it already? I'm not speaking specifically about you, but fans in general.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Georgia Hard Hunter said:


> What about the Big Ten 0-4 in one day with 3 losses to the SEC



You missed one.  Its 0-5 today..

Just saying.  If your gonna flame.  Do it accurately.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I'm over the Civil War, you got your tail kicked.



Hey...you brought it up.  Not me.  That war was 145 years ago...Y'all got your tail kicked today ....all day.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> What about it? That is my point exactly. The SEC is better from top to bottom than the Big Ten, why the continuous "we're the best" when you know it already? I'm not speaking specifically about you, but fans in general.





This is funny coming from the guy who started the crap in this thread.   I started this thread giving the big 10 some props by being 2-0 in bowl games.  YOU were the first one who threw stones by posting a snide remark about the SEC being 0-3.   

If you cant take it, don't dish it out.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> Hey...you brought it up.  Not me.  That war 145 years ago...Y'all got your tail kicked today ....all day.



I suspected it was a legitimate reason. I don't understand the "our conference thing", I could only reason it had to do with the "Lost Cause" reasoning.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I suspected it was a legitimate reason. I don't understand the "our conference thing", I could only reason it had to do with the "Lost Cause" reasoning.



Like you said.   It is because we feel inferior to northerns.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> This is funny coming from the guy who started the crap in this thread.   I started this thread giving the big 10 some props by being 2-0 in bowl games.  YOU were the first one who threw stones by posting a snide remark about the SEC being 0-3.
> 
> If you cant take it, don't dish it out.


Please.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Like you said.   It is because we feel inferior to northerns.



You talking about Pike?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I suspected it was a legitimate reason. *I don't understand the "our conference thing*", I could only reason it had to do with the "Lost Cause" reasoning.



You probably never will understand it either. Penn State thought it was funny when App State beat Michigan in the Big House a few years ago.....But UGA and UF thought it was an embarassment to the whole conference when Alabama lost to Louisiania-Monroe. (as well as UGA losing to UCF yesterday) and if you had attended any US history classes, then you would have known that southerners referred to it as the "Glorious Cause." A "lost cause" is a phrase, and has no historical references in antebelleum venacular.  A lost cause would be the performances of Michigan, Penn State, and Michigan State in todays bowl games. ( This is a good reference to conference pride- take good notes)


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> You probably never will understand it either. Penn State thought it was funny when App State beat Michigan in the Big House a few years ago.....But UGA and UF thought it was an embarassment to the whole conference when Alabama lost to Louisiania-Monroe. (as well as UGA losing to UCF yesterday) and if you had attended any US history classes, then you would have known that southerners referred to it as the "Glorious Cause." A "lost cause" is a phrase, and has no historical references in antebelleum venacular.  A lost cause would be the performances of Michigan, Penn State, and Michigan State in todays bowl games. ( This is a good reference to conference pride- take good notes)


They did? I was unaware of that. Did you ask them?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> They did? I was unaware of that. Did you ask them?



Res, what in the world have you gotten into in this thread? Kicking hornets nests again?


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

The " Lost Cause" refers to the writings after the war by such southerners as Jubaly Early and John Gordon( Ga. Governor) where they waxed poetic about a noble fight and cause and how they never had a chance and so on and so on. It's the popular belief.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Res, what in the world have you gotten into in this thread? Kicking hornets nests again?



I know Robert, probably a mistake on my part. Ornery I guess.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> What about it? That is my point exactly. The SEC is better from top to bottom than the Big Ten, why the continuous "we're the best" when you know it already? I'm not speaking specifically about you, but fans in general.



Because fans of other conferences keep questioning it.....if they didn't, we wouldn't have to mention it!.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 1, 2011)

Resica said:


> I know Robert, probably a mistake on my part. Ornery I guess.



SEC! SEC! SEC!


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 1, 2011)

Leaders and Legends.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 1, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Leaders and Legends.



Now that is just down right embarrasing.......


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Leaders and Legends.



I think they are changing the names to "Losers" and "Losers too"


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

Resica said:


> The " Lost Cause" refers to the writings after the war by such southerners as Jubaly Early and John Gordon( Ga. Governor) where they waxed poetic about a noble fight and cause and how they never had a chance and so on and so on. It's the popular belief.



"Lost Cause"--post war term friend. And I knew that without going to Wikipedia.

"Legends & Leaders"??!!  

How about this one: 138-45------know what that is??


















that is the combined score for the SEC-vs-Big10-11-12 in the three bowl games this weekend.


 SEC!SEC!SEC!SEC!   

Just like general Forrest said...."we got there first, with the most."


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 2, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> You probably never will understand it either. Penn State thought it was funny when App State beat Michigan in the Big House a few years ago.....But UGA and UF thought it was an embarassment to the whole conference when Alabama lost to Louisiania-Monroe. (as well as UGA losing to UCF yesterday) and if you had attended any US history classes, then you would have known that southerners referred to it as the "Glorious Cause." A "lost cause" is a phrase, and has no historical references in antebelleum venacular.  A lost cause would be the performances of Michigan, Penn State, and Michigan State in todays bowl games. ( This is a good reference to conference pride- take good notes)



I wouldn't say the penn st game was a lost cause. If they had their starting qb they probably win that game by 3 tds. Instead they lose because their qb was only capable of handing the football to a running back. As a matter of fact, if St would have never called a pass they win.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2011)

"if"


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 2, 2011)

Gotta love Snooker. Always talks about IF this happened or IF this didn't happen. He's been doing it for years.


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 2, 2011)

BIG 10,11,12 new divison names Black and Blue after this bowl season.


----------



## chainshaw (Jan 2, 2011)

Anyone with UGA as their team should really just be quiet. 6-7 and lost to UCF. Honestly, you have NO ROOM to criticize any team, except GT.

It's the same old story, UGA sucks, so their fans start cheering for the SEC to make themselves feel better.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 2, 2011)

This is a conference thread.....not an individual team thread  .


----------



## sandhillmike (Jan 2, 2011)

bullgator said:


> "if"


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 2, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Anyone with UGA as their team should really just be quiet. 6-7 and lost to UCF. Honestly, you have NO ROOM to criticize any team, except GT.
> 
> It's the same old story, UGA sucks, so their fans start cheering for the SEC to make themselves feel better.



What do you want me to say about the Dawgs they suck they have sucked all season are you like the Sooner fan that just started watching College football this past week. Tell me something I don't know Mr Obvious. Who are you a fan of?


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 2, 2011)

a Big1o-11-12 team?


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2011)

bullgator said:


> Because fans of other conferences keep questioning it.....if they didn't, we wouldn't have to mention it!.


They do? Who cares what they say if you know you're the best. I agree the SEC is the best! By the way, thank you for answering my question!



rhbama3 said:


> SEC! SEC! SEC!


Nice Alabama slaughter yesterday  Robert!!



MCBUCK said:


> "Lost Cause"--post war term friend. And I knew that without going to Wikipedia."Legends & Leaders"??!!
> 
> How about this one: 138-45------know what that is??
> 
> ...



Sweet, nice work!!


----------



## DBM78 (Jan 2, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> a Big1o-11-12 team?



I can't help it if they can't count up there. They are the Big 10 with 12 teams. They were the Big 10 with a 11 teams for close to 20 years.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

DBM78 said:


> Gotta love Snooker. Always talks about IF this happened or IF this didn't happen. He's been doing it for years.



If I was posting to start making excuses for a team it would have been when the game ended. I don't care about Penn St. I was only making the point the Penn st game wasn't a lost cause and anyone that watched it knows that as well. UF is no better of a team than Penn St and is fortunate to have won. That was my point. I was not playing the what if game.

Yes, UF won so congrats!!!

The sec is finally now ahead of the big 10 in head to head bowl games since 1998(over a decade) so I don't expect nothing less than chest pounding and flamming on how bad the big 10 is. Even after the 0-3 day I believe it's still only a 1 game lead. Maybe OSU can shock the world and beat Arky to get it back even.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

I am a SEC Homer, no way to hide it.   But I stick to my original pick and say Ohio State wins tomorrow night.  I believe Arkansas is lights out better on offense but Ohio State is better on defense.  Both teams have Qb's that are epic failures in big games but I have a "Madsnooker feeling" that OSU will finally break the streak.

I have very little faith in Pryor in big games but I have ZERO in Mallett.    

Should be a good game and I hope I am very wrong but I believe OSU by 6


Here is to hoping I am wrong.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

chainshaw said:


> Anyone with UGA as their team should really just be quiet. 6-7 and lost to UCF. Honestly, you have NO ROOM to criticize any team, except GT.
> 
> It's the same old story, UGA sucks, so their fans start cheering for the SEC to make themselves feel better.



Isn't that what 75% of the fans of that conference do? Over on the OSU board there are a bunch of trolls spewing all the SEC garbage. The funny thing is most of them are UGA, Tenn and Kentucky fans. Of course I'm sure most of them are 18-20 year olds and their life is consumed with sec chest pounding.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I am a SEC Homer, no way to hide it.   But I stick to my original pick and say Ohio State wins tomorrow night.  I believe Arkansas is lights out better on offense but Ohio State is better on defense.  Both teams have Qb's that are epic failures in big games but I have a "Madsnooker feeling" that OSU will finally break the streak.
> 
> I have very little faith in Pryor in big games but I have ZERO in Mallett.
> 
> ...



I hope you are right but I just don't feel totally confident with all that has transpired lately with OSU. As I have already said, it's not seting up an excuse if they lose. I think OSU is a better overall team with more talent but as anyone knows, after long layoffs, the team that comes out hitting on all cylinders in bowl games is usually the one that wins. I just can't imagine how, with all the negative news with OSU, they come out firing. It sure can't help anyways.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Isn't that what 75% of the fans of that conference do? Over on the OSU board there are a bunch of trolls spewing all the SEC garbage. The funny thing is most of them are UGA, Tenn and Kentucky fans. Of course I'm sure most of them are 18-20 year olds and their life is consumed with sec chest pounding.




You may be right Snook but I would post you a link to a Michigan board that would make you want to quit admitting you pull for the Big 10.  LOL.

A post that started as , "The SEC is 0-3, they suck, they are over rated, we are going to roll them today" which quickly changed too, "Youse guys oversign, you pay players, you cheat, the big 10 players make better grades, bla bla bla".

I was not a poster on any of it.  Just a lurker.  But it was quite entertaining.  It is amazing how fans of any program or conference who are so high on one of them, pull anything they can to hide the truth.  Just as you have spoken some of the SEC fans do here.

Ive seen it both ways.


Some good reading, if you are bored

http://mbd.scout.com/mb.aspx?s=162&f=2019&t=6963979


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I hope you are right but I just don't feel totally confident with all that has transpired lately with OSU. As I have already said, it's not seting up an excuse if they lose. I think OSU is a better overall team with more talent but as anyone knows, after long layoffs, the team that comes out hitting on all cylinders in bowl games is usually the one that wins. I just can't imagine how, with all the negative news with OSU, they come out firing. It sure can't help anyways.



Depends on the sweater vest.   If he knows how to get his team up, he should use it.  I know Chizik used the "its us against the world" to our players all year.  

With all the negativity towards Cam and Auburn, it may have been the best fuel ever.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You may be right Snook but I would post you a link to a Michigan board that would make you want to quit admitting you pull for the Big 10.  LOL.
> 
> A post that started as , "The SEC is 0-3, they suck, they are over rated, we are going to roll them today" which quickly changed too, "Youse guys oversign, you pay players, you cheat, the big 10 players make better grades, bla bla bla".
> 
> ...



I hate boards like that. The OP says the "SEC sux after going 0-3 to start the bowls" and then a mod threatens bannings to SEC fans who start giving some payback posts. 
Of course, i've been banned from most Tennessee, Ole Miss, Auburn, and Notre Dame boards so i'm used to it.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> I wouldn't say the penn st game was a lost cause. If they had their starting qb they probably win that game by 3 tds. Instead they lose because their qb was only capable of handing the football to a running back. As a matter of fact, if St would have never called a pass they win.



They had both QB's that have started all year healthy for the Gator game . McGloin has a better QB rating then Bolden and Bolden was the one that got the start in the 3 easy OOC games .    

I think the Big Ten is better then their bowl record. They just played  the SEC top SEC teams this year. I don't think any other conference could have done any better.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2011)

ACguy said:


> They had both QB's that have started all year healthy for the Gator game . McGloin has a better QB rating then Bolden and Bolden was the one that got the start in the 3 easy OOC games .
> 
> I think the Big Ten is better then their bowl record. They just played  the SEC top SEC teams this year. I don't think any other conference could have done any better.



???
Auburn, LSU, BAMA and SC are top 4,...MS St. is 6th? Arky 5th?
As far as rankings, BAMA 4th crushed Co-champ Mich St. 
Miss St. humiliated Michigan...no big deal 
7th ranked Florida beat Penn St.
The SEC's top ranked teams haven't played yet,...oh but when they do, Arky is ranked 5th or so vs. Big ten co-champ


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

I would line the SEC up this way at the end of the Regular season


Auburn - 12-0
Arkansas - 10-2
LSU - 10-2
South Carolina 9-3
Alabama - 9-3
Miss St - 8-4
Florida 7-5
Gerogia 6-6
Tennessee 6-6
Kentucky 6-6
Mississippi 4-8
Vandy 2-10

Our 5th place team destroyed the co champs
Our 2nd place team is still to play "one" of the other Co champs
I would call Miss St and Michigan a wash - Miss St won big
I would also call Penn St and Florida a wash this year - Florida won but it was a very close game


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> I would line the SEC up this way at the end of the Regular season
> 
> 
> Auburn - 12-0
> ...


 
Sorry, I can't line SCe up over Bama with the throttling they took in the bowl game..


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I can't line SCe up over Bama with the throttling they took in the bowl game..



No, not now but when the bowl games were lined up.  End of the regular season.  

My rankings are only by record.   Not by how I think they should be.

Same record but lost badly head to head.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Sorry, I can't line SCe up over Bama with the throttling they took in the bowl game..


But SCe did beat Bama............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> But SCe did beat Bama............


 
So what? I don't think it would have happened a second time, with a full strength team. We were down on players when that happened, not that that is a good excuse, but I bet Michigan St. would argue that it sure makes a difference. 

Bama wraps up the season 10-3
SCe wraps up the season 9-4

(bowl games included)


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what? I don't think it would have happened a second time, with a full strength team. We were down on players when that happened, not that that is a good excuse, but I bet Michigan St. would argue that it sure makes a difference.
> 
> Bama wraps up the season 10-3
> SCe wraps up the season 9-4
> ...



Actually USCe is 9-5.  You left off the SEC Championship spanking.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what? I don't think it would have happened a second time, with a full strength team. We were down on players when that happened, not that that is a good excuse, but I bet Michigan St. would argue that it sure makes a difference.
> 
> Bama wraps up the season 10-3
> SCe wraps up the season 9-4
> ...


Truth is I like Bama a whole lot more than than SC,but SC beat 'em on the field.What you think would have happened a second time is moot.SC deserves the nod.............


----------



## ACguy (Jan 3, 2011)

RipperIII said:


> ???
> Auburn, LSU, BAMA and SC are top 4,...MS St. is 6th? Arky 5th?
> As far as rankings, BAMA 4th crushed Co-champ Mich St.
> Miss St. humiliated Michigan...no big deal
> ...



The Big Ten played the better SEC teams. After MSU there is  a drop off to the rest of the SEC teams. The Big Ten has to play 4 of the top 7 SEC teams and  there is a big difference between the top 6 in the SEC and the rest. The other 3 top SEC teams play 3 different conferences. So what conference plays the top SEC teams ?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> You may be right Snook but I would post you a link to a Michigan board that would make you want to quit admitting you pull for the Big 10.  LOL.
> 
> A post that started as , "The SEC is 0-3, they suck, they are over rated, we are going to roll them today" which quickly changed too, "Youse guys oversign, you pay players, you cheat, the big 10 players make better grades, bla bla bla".
> 
> ...



Oh believe me, I'm aware of it as well. 

The problem is alot of fans are just plain ignorant on most boards. This is the only sports board that I actually post in. I only lurk on all the others including the OSU sites. The reason is most here are good sports fans. Yes, the debates get alittle heated from time to time but overall are in good fun and most here have SOME common sense.

The ignornat fans are the ones that, when their team or conference wins, go overboard with the reasons why, and when a team of another conference loses, they go overborad with the reasons why as well. It's hard to find fans that can discuss most teams and conferences with some common sense and balance. This site is about as close as you can get. I originally came to Woodys to talk hunting but have enjoyed the sports forum banter for years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Truth is I like Bama a whole lot more than than SC,but SC beat 'em on the field.What you think would have happened a second time is moot.SC deserves the nod.............


 
That is the system (spurned by the BCS) that the coaches and media use to vote on ranking. I am a larger proponent of your overall win loss record, regardless of who you beat or lost to during the season.

By that reckoning the results would be drastically different heading into next year, and I dare speculate more accurate also.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Oh believe me, I'm aware of it as well.
> 
> The problem is alot of fans are just plain ignorant on most boards. This is the only sports board that I actually post in. I only lurk on all the others including the OSU sites. The reason is most here are good sports fans. Yes, the debates get alittle heated from time to time but overall are in good fun and most here have SOME common sense.
> 
> The ignornat fans are the ones that, when their team or conference wins, go overboard with the reasons why, and when a team of another conference loses, they go overborad with the reasons why as well. It's hard to find fans that can discuss most teams and conferences with some common sense and balance. This site is about as close as you can get. I originally came to Woodys to talk hunting but have enjoyed the sports forum banter for years.




Yea, I know.  I am a member of one Auburn board that is small and has a good base of people.  A few of the others, I just can not stand.   They are so blinded by the sunshine that is being pumped in, its almost a waste of time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Yea, I know. I am a member of one Auburn board that is small and has a good base of people. A few of the others, I just can not stand. *They are so blinded by the sunshine that is being pumped in, its almost a waste of time*.


 

You're a member on a UGA board also????


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

ACguy said:


> The Big Ten played the better SEC teams. After MSU there is  a drop off to the rest of the SEC teams. The Big Ten has to play 4 of the top 7 SEC teams and  there is a big difference between the top 6 in the SEC and the rest. The other 3 top SEC teams play 3 different conferences. So what conference plays the top SEC teams ?



Penn St and UF are about even regardless of the outcome of that game. As far as Michigan ST, they had a dream season where things feel there way. They were dominated by Iowa and Wisconsin played as bad as a team can play when they played each other. I believe OSU would have pounded Mich st as well if they would have played. There was not a doubt in my mind about that outcome. Michigan has a very good offense but the defense is just plain horrible and it showed ALL year when they started Big 10 play. The final was still a surprise but hearing rumblings now that the players quit on the coach as things got heated on the sidelines. RR is gone by end of this week is my guess.

I would have rather seen Wisconsin play Alabama as I still think Bama is the second best team in the sec and I think that would have been an awesome game. Power on Power. Iowa play Miss St and the UF Penn St game was fine and evenly matched with the team having the most turnovers losing. If those were the matchups, besides the uf/penn st game which was a fun game to watch, would have been much more entertaing and fun for both conferences. Would the results been the same as far as wins and loses, maybe or maybe not but they would have been much more closely matched in my opinion.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So what? I don't think it would have happened a second time, with a full strength team. We were down on players when that happened, not that that is a good excuse, but I bet Michigan St. would argue that it sure makes a difference.
> 
> Bama wraps up the season 10-3
> SCe wraps up the season 9-4
> ...



Come on Miguel, you sound like a big 10 fan now!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're a member on a UGA board also????



Laugh all you want but I have also read Tidesports and Tidefans.   

Delusional is not the word for them either... 

We all have them.  That has always been one good thing about this site.  Its somewhat one sided but not totally.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That is the system (spurned by the BCS) that the coaches and media use to vote on ranking. I am a larger proponent of your overall win loss record, regardless of who you beat or lost to during the season.
> 
> By that reckoning the results would be drastically different heading into next year, and I dare speculate more accurate also.


Well it's your fantasy world,look at it anyway you like................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> Laugh all you want but I have also read Tidesports and Tidefans.
> 
> Delusional is not the word for them either...
> 
> We all have them. That has always been one good thing about this site. Its somewhat one sided but not totally.


 
It didn't used to be that way. But yes, there are rational fans, then there are the rest. Idjits abound everywhere.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Well it's your fantasy world,look at it anyway you like................


 
No, it's the way it is done in every other sport in every other league, including the pro's. It seems that the money grubbing BCS insist on making the NCAA a freak anomole that defies logic.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Is it the inferiority complex you SEC fans get from  losing your Civil War that makes you so high -headed. Normally if someone knows they are better they don't feel the need to boast. If the SEC loses a game out of conference in season, it's normally the refs fault. Since your "the best" why does it bother you that an announcer" doesn't give your team the credit it deserves" . I've never heard so much holier than thou from  "the best". Must be  an SEC thing!


Playing the Civil War card on a Sports Forum?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Playing the Civil War card on a Sports Forum?


 
He has a Joe Pa fetish...


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> No, it's the way it is done in every other sport in every other league, including the pro's. It seems that the money grubbing BCS insist on making the NCAA a freak anomole that defies logic.


you answered your own question,..."money-grubbing" ---"defies logic" ...way too much money to be made with all of the bowl games, regardless of the format.
Play offs won't happen for a long time.


----------



## ACguy (Jan 3, 2011)

Madsnooker said:


> Penn St and UF are about even regardless of the outcome of that game. As far as Michigan ST, they had a dream season where things feel there way. They were dominated by Iowa and Wisconsin played as bad as a team can play when they played each other. I believe OSU would have pounded Mich st as well if they would have played. There was not a doubt in my mind about that outcome. Michigan has a very good offense but the defense is just plain horrible and it showed ALL year when they started Big 10 play. The final was still a surprise but hearing rumblings now that the players quit on the coach as things got heated on the sidelines. RR is gone by end of this week is my guess.
> 
> I would have rather seen Wisconsin play Alabama as I still think Bama is the second best team in the sec and I think that would have been an awesome game. Power on Power. Iowa play Miss St and the UF Penn St game was fine and evenly matched with the team having the most turnovers losing. If those were the matchups, besides the uf/penn st game which was a fun game to watch, would have been much more entertaing and fun for both conferences. Would the results been the same as far as wins and loses, maybe or maybe not but they would have been much more closely matched in my opinion.



I don't think Wisconsin would want any part of Bama. I think it would be a closer game then the Mchigan State but I still think Bama would win by atleast 2 TD's. Wisconsin  lost to a poor mans Bama team in TCU. Wisconsin would have been killed by Bama if they tried to run the ball out side on them like they did with TCU. I think Iowa would have a chance against MSU. But then Michigan would have lost Missouri so that would not have helped the big 10. Michigan State would have lost to TCU so that would not help the Big Ten either.


----------



## General Lee (Jan 3, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I don't think Wisconsin would want any part of Bama. I think it would be a closer game then the Mchigan State but I still think Bama would win by atleast 2 TD's. Wisconsin  lost to a poor mans Bama team in TCU. Wisconsin would have been killed by Bama if they tried to run the ball out side on them like they did with TCU. I think Iowa would have a chance against MSU. But then Michigan would have lost Missouri so that would not have helped the big 10. Michigan State would have lost to TCU so that would not help the Big Ten either.


I don't think anyone in the country would want to play Bama right now...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> I don't think anyone in the country would want to play Bama right now...............


 
Are you kidding me??? Just ask JetJockey. TCU and Boise State would make mincemeat of Bama....


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He has a Joe Pa fetish...



No I don't Hugh!!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Jan 3, 2011)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Are you kidding me??? Just ask JetJockey. TCU and Boise State would make mincemeat of Bama....


 And most every team in the pathetic 10


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

General Lee said:


> Playing the Civil War card on a Sports Forum?



Just trying to get to the bottom of it Lee. Seemed like a good reason.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> No I don't Hugh!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Just trying to get to the bottom of it Lee. Seemed like a good reason.


 
He might wanna check this chart first..

BCS National Championship Game appearances by conference<TABLE id=sortable_table_id_3 class="wikitable sortable" border=1><TBODY><TR><TH>Conference

</TH><TH>Appearances

</TH><TH>W

</TH><TH>L

</TH><TH>Pct

</TH><TH># Schools

</TH><TH class=unsortable>School(s)</TH></TR><TR><TD>Big 12</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>.286</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>Oklahoma (1-3)
Texas (1-1)
Nebraska (0-1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>SEC</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1.000</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>Florida (2-0)
LSU (2-0)
Alabama (1-0)
Tennessee (1-0)</TD></TR><TR><TD>ACC</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>.333</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>Florida State (1-2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Big East</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>.333</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>Miami, FL (1-1)
Virginia Tech (0-1)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Big Ten</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>.333</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>Ohio State (1-2)</TD></TR><TR><TD>Pac-10</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>.000*</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>USC (0*-1)</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

Y'all are fortunate that you lost the war. I suspect "property" playing college football would be frowned upon.


----------



## chadair (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Y'all are fortunate that you lost the war. I suspect "property" playing college football would be frowned upon.



we lost the BATTLE!!  the war aint over


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

David Mills said:


> And most every team in the pathetic 10


"Classy"!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 3, 2011)

ACguy said:


> I don't think Wisconsin would want any part of Bama. I think it would be a closer game then the Mchigan State but I still think Bama would win by atleast 2 TD's. Wisconsin  lost to a poor mans Bama team in TCU. Wisconsin would have been killed by Bama if they tried to run the ball out side on them like they did with TCU. I think Iowa would have a chance against MSU. But then Michigan would have lost Missouri so that would not have helped the big 10. Michigan State would have lost to TCU so that would not help the Big Ten either.





General Lee said:


> I don't think anyone in the country would want to play Bama right now...............


As proud as i am of the way they played against Michigan State with intensity and an almost perfect performance, there were 3 games this year that were the opposite. We just never know which team is gonna show up. 


Resica said:


> Y'all are fortunate that you lost the war. I suspect "property" playing college football would be frowned upon.


Back to kicking horets nests again, huh? 
Bama starts next season with Michigan in the kickoff classic,  and then we travel to Happy Valley to face Joe Pa and whoever your QB is now that Bolden is transferring. With a little luck, The Leaders and Legends conference will be 0-2 against the SEC by week 4 of the season.


----------



## Resica (Jan 3, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> As proud as i am of the way they played against Michigan State with intensity and an almost perfect performance, there were 3 games this year that were the opposite. We just never know which team is gonna show up.
> 
> Back to kicking horets nests again, huh?
> Bama starts next season with Michigan in the kickoff classic,  and then we travel to Happy Valley to face Joe Pa and whoever your QB is now that Bolden is transferring. With a little luck, The Leaders and Legends conference will be 0-2 against the SEC by week 4 of the season.


I suspect Alabama will beat them both. I'll stop with the kicking the nest.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 3, 2011)

Resica said:


> Y'all are fortunate that you lost the war. I suspect "property" playing college football would be frowned upon.


you gys had plenty of "property" as well,...besides it works well for Nascar and the NFL


----------



## Jetjockey (Jan 4, 2011)

LanierSpots said:


> On the other hand, I believe the Pac10 will be 0-4 in bowls this year.  Arizona lost last night, no way Washington beats Nebraska, I think Virginia Tech will be too much for Stanford though I believe it will be the Pac-10's best chance at a bowl win.
> 
> Sorry Jockey.  A tough bowl season for the Pac.



Ye still have no faith my friend!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 4, 2011)

Jetjockey said:


> Ye still have no faith my friend!



Yea, that was another one of my great predictions from the year.  

Haha,  

Nice win.  They just totally outmatched VT in every way.


----------

